# ronda spain



## jacquigem (Feb 28, 2016)

hi anyone got any info on this place for a 7m van ?

thanks

David


----------



## Chris356 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi we drove there in a car from torremolinos Feb 2015 it was 15 degrees when we set off and we landed at Rhonda at 10.00 and cars were iced over its quite an incline with lots of lefts and rights stunning views we seen coaches going there so you should be ok in a mh


----------



## vindiboy (Mar 1, 2016)

I have wilded several times in Rhonda  easy to get there in a van, I had an 8 metre Hymer at the time, lovely City and Moorish ruins and baths, also a great Bullring to peruse, there is a Campsite there too but on the fringes of the city and quite an uphill walk to town from it.


----------



## vindiboy (Mar 1, 2016)

Google Maps  Around here as I remember N36.752411 W5.174435  Rhonda.


----------



## vindiboy (Mar 1, 2016)

Google Maps  Arab Baths here  N36.738884 W5.163032 Rhonda.


----------



## n brown (Mar 1, 2016)

not something i'd normally do, but i did enjoy the carriage ride round the old town


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Mar 1, 2016)

jacquigem said:


> hi anyone got any info on this place for a 7m van ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> David



We were there before last Christmas, our van is 8.25m, no problems.

See here https://db.tt/lKTGwC2C


----------



## Gee (Mar 29, 2016)

Visited back in January. Amazing place. Chilly by night but not freezing. No problems in the main carpark for one night. About 6 vans in there mostly over by the back wall. Google Maps


----------



## Al Sourer (Apr 7, 2016)

*Ronda*

Hi Just spotted your post so apologies if too late.we're not long back from a trip and stayed at Camping El Sur a short distance from Ronda yes I know its
not wild camping but after a month away we needed everything they had to offer! Ronda a wonderful place great Tapas a dot miss the view next to the Parador
one or two places near the campsite where you could wild camp if you need info drop us a message.

Regards

Al Sourer


----------



## jacquigem (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks Al we ended up on the camp site as well. Great place and one I am looking forward to returning to.


----------



## n brown (Apr 7, 2016)

can't remember our route in, think we came up from Gib, but we went through a beautiful area that seemed to be an ancient volcanic crater, littered with boulders . lovely area


----------

